# DELAND, FLORIDA, SHOW 3/20/04



## Harry Pristis (Mar 12, 2004)

The M-T Bottle Collectors Association will hold its 34th Annual Show & Sale, 9AM - 3PM Saturday, March 20, 2004. The show is held at the Volusia County Fairgrounds, I-4 and SR44 (Exit 118), Deland, Florida. For info: M. Pallasch at 386-668-4538. 

 ---------Harry Pristis


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 18, 2004)

Harry , Where are you located in Florida ?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 18, 2004)

Ocala is the nearest larger town, Brian.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 19, 2004)

Harry , 
  Ok thanks , I was just went thru your part of the woods last month . I attended the Sarasota Show . Do you know Ed Herrold ? Or Lynn McLarty ?    Brian


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, I do, Brian.  I haven't been to a Sarasota show for a very long time; no particular reason, just don't get down there.

 --------Harry Pristis


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 19, 2004)

I attend the Sarasota Show every year while on vacation. And if they would move the St.Pete or Deland Shows closer to the date of the Sarasota Show I would hit one of those also while laying in the sun !
 Did you know my Grandfather ?( Irving Shultis ). I know Ed Herrold thru my late Grandfather and Lynn McLarty I know thru my Grandfather and from digging with him in Tampa and Ybor city.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't say that I knew Irving Shultis, but I am bad about remembering names.  I am better with faces.

 Rather than re-schedule the St. Pete and Deland shows, it might be easier to re-schedule your vacation.  []

 The St. Pete show, I have always believed, is the biggest and best.  (I haven't been to a Sarasota show in a long time, so any comparison may be out of date.)

 --------Harry Pristis


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 20, 2004)

Harry , I guess I really need to work it around where I have about 2 months vacation time and I could hit all 3 Shows. Bill Budstead told me that St.Pete was the best Show. 

 Harry here's my Grandfathers face.....He lived in Bradenton and LOVED to dig !
 I posted this pic before .......well here it is again !


----------

